# Enjoy your new forum



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Several of you have asked for a dedicated wade fishing forum. Enjoy and stay safe.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you !


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool. This should be a good forum! Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spartan6.4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wet or waders???

Thanks Mont. I still don't know why we get out of a perfectly good boat though?????? Oh yeah, to catch more feesh!!!!!! LOL


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

This is nice Mont! 

It is nice and dry in here....


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

Super thanks Mont


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks mont, cool of you to do this


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

2cool and thanks Mont, now who will be the first to post?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Appreciate the help there Mont, I'm going to have to buy you a sweet tea next time i see you.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Mont I don't know what to say ,Im stuck on the bottom.How deep can yall wade?


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*mont is da man!!!*

mont you are one awesome dude man!!!
if i did not know better i could swear you was a fla boy :help:
stix :biggrin:


----------



## datboityrone (Mar 27, 2013)

Appreciate it.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Mont. I've been wading all my life, not always by design hence the handle. 
I remember jumping waves up to my neck because my Dad always had the bait bucket and would always keep going deeper. 
Ahhh the "Good Ole Days".


----------



## tex prowler (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> Thanks Mont I don't know what to say ,Im stuck on the bottom.How deep can yall wade?


Lol, from the bottom up of course!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Should be a good addition.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet, Thanks!


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Upchurch85 (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks mont, this made me reactivate my account!


----------



## Upchurch85 (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks mont, this made me reactivate my account!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Mont


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Mont! 2Cool!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

2 cool Mont.. this will be a fun info filled forum..


----------



## stevie ray (Jun 12, 2012)

*Wade fishing*

That is awesome of you, i'm really glad i joined this site!
Lot of "good" people!


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

Sweeeeet


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

*Cool!*

This is a cool forum. I am a drive up and wade guy since I no longer have a boat. This way is so much easier than cleaning and fueling a boat.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I like it...


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Mont that's 2cool!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Really nice!! Thanks Mont! Shuffle your feet!:cheers:


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks Mont!
Monty


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Mont.


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice WTG Mont Thanks.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I caught a few today wading a shoreline. The tide was bulled up some at dawn, so I was in close along a grass, sand seam. Throwing a red/white Sand Eel Jr. paddle tail. Caught maybe 6-7 just fish, some small trout with some 15"-18"mixed in. Hit a 5# , then a 4# both released. I had staked out about 150 yards from the reef I want to end up at. About 50 feet short of that, I stuck what acted like a big stingray. I was cussing up a storm @^% stingray! It didn't move at all, and then moved a short way and stopped. It did this several times while I was pulling straight up. It finally came up and I was surprised it was another big trout. I bogaed it, and whenI looked for the jig all I could see has the lead head. I got it out as well as I could and let her go. Saw some blood and she did the backstroke. 26 1/2" 6 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool of you to offer us our own corner! Just saw it, thanks.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Super cool !!!! Thanks Mont !!!!
Should change the name to "The Shuffle Forum"


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Thanks Mont! ..... move this new forum up!*

One request......just move this forum up on the list!

Come-On this forum should out rank Crews Wanted, Rod & Reel Maint & Conservation forums.....LOL

speckcaster


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

speckcaster said:


> One request......just move this forum up on the list!
> 
> Come-On this forum should out rank Crews Wanted, Rod & Reel Maint & Conservation forums.....LOL
> 
> speckcaster


x2


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

You just made 2cool even better with this new forum. Thanks


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice - Like the Surf Fishing - But like the fact there is a Wade Fishing Also.. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Mont!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

awesome thanks Mont!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

*Why I Wade?*

There is nothing like getting in there with them. Mondays big girl. Just shy of the 10 lb mark on my boga. Turned her loose.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cajunwader said:


> There is nothing like getting in there with them. Mondays big girl. Just shy of the 10 lb mark on my boga. Turned her loose.


Beautiful fish!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

cajunwader said:


> There is nothing like getting in there with them. Mondays big girl. Just shy of the 10 lb mark on my boga. Turned her loose.


That is a pig for sure. Any guess as to what that bump was on her? Never seen that before.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redfin45 (Apr 27, 2013)

i just joined this forum and i love it! thanks guys!


----------

